# Anyone eat drum?



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I am new to river fishing so I do not have much experiance with freshwater drum, I read about them online and it says that they are good eating, but many people dont because they are put off from their slime coat and smell.


----------



## ILfurtrapper (Mar 29, 2009)

They are good!
And a blast too catch.
I caught a big one on light tackle crappie jigging there fun to catch.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

great fun, great eatting, just remember they cook quick and get tough faster than say a bass or catfish, try cooking in foil with a pat of mayo and some lyme


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

First off, you can catch drum anywhere. I've caught more drum out of Lake Erie then most fish I've caught combined. They are an absolute blast to catch and would like to see if there are ways to target them specifically, and big ones at that. All the ones I've caught were when trying for catfish and bullhead. But as far as your question goes, I've heard it both ways. My grandpa always threw them back saying they were too boney, so I've always threw them back as well. I have heard that if you boil them in saltwater they have a real shrimpy taste. But I've never personally tasted them or carp, though I've heard carp are good smoked and I would imagine drum wouldn't be far off that tree.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

They aren't too bad, I haven't cleaned one in a long time but I think I remember cutting the dark red line out really decreased the fishy taste.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

catfish bait....................... :thumb:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

tried one once


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't eat them that often but they're actually quite good if steamed/seasoned Chinese style.
The same can't be said about carp although, as mentioned, they're not bad smoked.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

spentwings said:


> I don't eat them that often but they're actually quite good if steamed/seasoned Chinese style.
> The same can't be said about carp although, as mentioned, they're not bad smoked.


I've heard they're not bad smoked and one guy told me once he had tried carp pickled before. I can't see myself ever trying that, even though he did say it was good.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Smoked they are very good. Pickled very good as well. I have a friend that makes them on the grill with Parmesan cheese and mayo glaze. They are pretty good. They are an oily fish compared to a pike or walleye, and remind me of salmon in that respect. He does remove the blood line which takes away that muddy flavor you can get in fish.

Drum get looked at the same as a carp in regards to quality but they are not.


----------



## the pyromaniac (Nov 1, 2011)

GO CAJUN!

Seriously, get a recipe for blackened redfish. Redfish is a common name for red drum, a saltwater species common in the south, that is very closely related to the freshwater white drum we all know from rivers and the Great Lakes. Next, go out and catch a few white drum. Get some ********, hippies, and/or Mexicans (a matter of personal choice as to which you prefer) to go with you and take a cooler full of your beverage of choice... I think you can figure out what to do next...

If you follow my instructions, you'll have a blast and you'll eat extremely well!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Smoked they are very good. Pickled very good as well. I have a friend that makes them on the grill with Parmesan cheese and mayo glaze. They are pretty good. They are an oily fish compared to a pike or walleye, and remind me of salmon in that respect. He does remove the blood line which takes away that muddy flavor you can get in fish.
> 
> Drum get looked at the same as a carp in regards to quality but they are not.


Been too long since the last time I had pike. Don't they have a bit of a fishy taste to 'em?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Of course they taste fishy, their fish :withstupid: It may be slightly stronger of a taste than walleye, but if you fillet them up and cook them right its hard to tell, seems like if you freeze them it gets a little stronger.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Everyone around the shore of Lake Erie calls em "Pittsburgh perch" I catch HUNDREDS of them every year trolling for eyes and have never eaten one. An oldtimer told me a recipe once for them though.

Dress fish making sure to clean out the bloodline along the spine.
Liberally season with your favorite fish seasoning inside and out.
Nail to a cedar plank and place near an open fire with head down
When cooked till meat flakes away from bones, throw out the fish and eat the board. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I have never met anyone who has eaten one and I grew up on that lake when the old man ran his charter service. uke:


----------

